
Show HN: Is WhatsApp secure? - pascalgn
https://medium.com/@pascalgn/is-whatsapp-secure-8acb954547af
======
bauripalash
Awesome Article. Full of information. But no source mentioned.

~~~
pascalgn
Good point! Unfortunately, for most statements it's very difficult to find a
source (hence this writeup in the first place). Where possible, I linked
directly to the primary source (e.g. published paper)

~~~
bauripalash
Without proper source mentioned it's hard for people to believe anything.

By the way, article is good

~~~
pascalgn
I added some more references where possible!

------
fiatjaf
This does not qualify as a "Show HN".

~~~
pascalgn
You're correct of course! Sorry, my bad! :(

------
pascalgn
I wanted to have a clear and concise page I could send to people spreading FUD
that "facebook is hacking all our data!"

Any comments and feedback are very welcome!

